# Savage Arms Accutrigger on a Remington 700 ADL



## Thanatos (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this possible? Is there another product out there like this for my Remington 700?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 28, 2008)

There's different triggers such as a Timney you can get or have installed. Or a local gunsmith can adjust the trigger for you.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 28, 2008)

I have my weight adjusted already. I want some thing like the savage arms accutrigger system. Is that possible?


----------



## Hammack (Jan 28, 2008)

No, I do not believe that you can get any type of trigger assembly for the 700 that resembles the Savage accu trigger.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 28, 2008)

carters93 said:


> Why do you want an accu trigger?



because they're AWESOME!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 29, 2008)

Savage Trigger On a Remington. Thats Like Taking A Shower with your Cloths On,{Don't Make Good Sence}Or Kissing your Sister. If your looking For a Two Stage Anschtz Makes one for Remington. But they run $350+. Might also try a Jewell.Their  as Good as it Get For a Remington IMO.And a Lot Cheaper$190.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 29, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Savage Trigger On a Remington. Thats Like Taking A Shower with your Cloths On,{Don't Make Good Sence}Or Kissing your Sister. If your looking For a Two Stage Anschtz Makes one for Remington. But they run $350+. Might also try a Jewell.Their  as Good as it Get For a Remington IMO.And a Lot Cheaper$190.



Does the Jewell perform the same way the accutrigger works?


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 29, 2008)

Their Really No Comparing The Two. The Accutrigger works as a Two Stage. While the Jewell Is a Single.I'd say  8 out of 10 Benchrest Shooter Shoot a Jewell. They are None no Better.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 29, 2008)

Since I am ignorant to what the jewell actually is or does can you explain it to me?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thantos - the Jewell is just a very high quality trigger.   It breaks exceptionally clean and can be adjusted down to a very low poundage.   For about $40 to $60, you can have a very good trigger job done on the standard factory trigger.   It will be plenty good for a hunting rifle.

On the other hand, a Jewell sure is nice.   I'll be getting one for my 700 VSLH soon.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

Jewell, Timney and Rifle Basix all make awesome triggers for 700s...

I have a Jewell on my LH 700 7 Mag that is wicked. The  LH 700VS 308 has the stock trigger that was tuned by a skilled Gunsmith. They both do the job.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wait until the Winchesters arrive at your dealers!  Their new trigger just might make you trade off that Remington!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

WTM45 said:


> Wait until the Winchesters arrive at your dealers!  Their new trigger just might make you trade off that Remington!



Not likely..... they won't be building a "new M70" in LH for a while. (if ever)


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 29, 2008)

agarr said:


> Not likely..... they won't be building a "new M70" in LH for a while. (if ever)




A LH action might not be as far away as you think!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 29, 2008)

agarr said:


> The  LH 700VS 308 has the stock trigger that was tuned by a skilled Gunsmith. They both do the job.



Dang - it sounds like you and I have yet another of the same.  







Mine's a .223 though.      It was worked over by Lieutenant Colonel Norman Chandler, USMC @ Iron Brigade Armory.   I found this little gem at a gunshow and paid peanuts for it.   Needless to say it shoots teeny tiny little groups and it has the Remington factory trigger.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 29, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Mine's a .223 though.      It was worked over by Lieutenant Colonel Norman Chandler, USMC @ Iron Brigade Armory.   I found this little gem at a gunshow and paid peanuts for it.   Needless to say it shoots teeny tiny little groups and it has the Remington factory trigger.



Some guys have all the luck!  NICE stick!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Dang - it sounds like you and I have yet another of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chandler does great work.

Gary Bennett worked mine over when he had the shop in Lilburn.....  It's a shooter. I have a 3.5-10x50 Leupold on mine.

It's my serious Beanfield gun for S.C.  ........ when it's time to do control shoots on the farm, the 308 does everything I need.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Looking Rifle.{If the Bolt wasn't On the wrong Side}The Factory Remington are as Good as Any If Worked. I've Got a 22Br That's  Down around 6 oz. and Safe.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Good Looking Rifle.{If the Bolt wasn't On the wrong Side}The Factory Remington are as Good as Any If Worked. I've Got a 22Br That's  Down around 6 oz. and Safe.



yup its a good lookin rifle, with the bolt on the CORRECT side, yall are just WRONG handed


----------



## wareagle (Feb 1, 2008)

The trigger you have in your Remington now is fully adjustable. And easy as pie to boot. Google Remington 700 trigger adjustments and it will give you numerous links to do it.
 It's so easy a caveman could do it


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 1, 2008)

He Stated in His First Post The Trigger was already Adjusted.


----------



## wareagle (Feb 2, 2008)

Exuse me. I guess I should read things a little more carefully. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 5, 2008)

No... He said he has the weight adjusted... Didnt say anything about creep etc....   But I agree.. Make sure the entire trigger is adjusted (I assume it is but he didn't say) and shoot it.  The accutrigger is a great trigger, but its no better than a well adjusted factory remmy trigger... And it aint no Jewel or Timney, but its still very good..


----------

